# Does this lamb plan sound good?



## wlkwichita (Sep 9, 2010)

I just received a bag of Penzey's Bicentennial Rub in the mail. I am going to pick up some of the one inch thick lamb chops at Sams.

 My plan is to apply a bit of EVOO, then rub with Penzey's.  I then will put them in the smoker with apple wood and smoke them at 230  to around 130F internal.

 I will have a hot grill waiting. Sear them for about 45 seconds each side and then rest 10 minutes and serve.

 I am thinkin about garlic seasoned mashed taters and salad as sides. Will this work??


----------



## chefrob (Sep 10, 2010)

sounds horible!

call me with directions to yer place...........


----------



## blgoose44 (Sep 24, 2010)

How did this work out? I always do lamb on the grill, and want to try it in the smoker, but fam and friends like it the way it is,


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm with the chef. With your address I'll show you whats wrong with that meal..........It's gone.......lol


----------

